# Cervix position



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well and not too stressed!

I had my 3rd cycle of natural IUI yesterday.

The 1st cycle, my cervix wasn't right and the nurse had to fiddle a bit to get the catheter in. 2nd cycle was a nightmare, nurse tried for ages and finally called the doctor, doctor tried but could do it so had to use a thicker catheter which eventually worked. Yesterday the doctor did it instead of the nurse but again had to use the thicker catheter.

Anyone had the same experience and IUI been successful? I used a monitor which gave me a peak reading the day before as required so I am lost as to why it keeps happening.

Thanks


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi orange,

I too have an award cervix, I think the nurses referred to my uterus/ cervix being tilted once but I've never thought to ask about it.

On my IUI it took the nurse 10 mins to find my cervix and then after numerous attempts she couldn't get the catheter in, like you the doctor had to come in and take over. 

As you will see I am currently pg after my first attempt so it can work even when your bits want to be awkward! Fingers crossed and best of luck to you with this cycle! 

DQ x


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, they had problems with my cervix again doing icsi. My cervix were too high to manage to put the catheter in. Last time he had to yank my cervix down to do it.. I've never experienced pain like it in all my life!! Luckily this time he didn't have to do that   I have a tilted uterus too, it's quiet common in people, my mum has it aswell   
Leanne x


----------

